# Corgi Flop



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Lol, they aren't very graceful, but they are very cute.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

That was such a cute video!! Not too good at getting far out in the water, are they?


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

its sooo cute!!!!


----------



## Maya's_Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

LOL!!! Oh my goodness, so cute!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

TOO CUTE-he's adorable.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That little corgi is so cute but poor guy did some major belly flops.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's hysterical! cute little guy, he's got big dreams, dock diving measured in inches, lol.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

That is so cute, I'm LOLing for sure...

With all of that effort - the poor guys feet barely even clear the dock!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

OMG so freakin cute!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh my god I was giggling the whole time I was watching that!! That is too adorable!! The belly flops were hilarious but I liked the air swimming just as much. Oh god, what a cutie pie. Corgies have such funny, quirky personalities!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

That is such a great video - I just sat and laughed watching it. So much effort and just "flops" in the water. I like to think it is the life vest that is preventing a true career in dock diving  

I like the air swiming too...what a cute little pup 

thanks for my morning laugh!! - Kim


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I do love Corgis. They're just so cute.
I love how he goes up to the edge and puts the brakes on at the last second, like "Eh, nope - I don't think so." And the little belly flop... LOL. Definitely not very graceful, but too cute.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Kim - I thought the lifesaver was the only thing stopping him from sinking like a stone after his belly flops!! Haha!


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

Ohhhhh god SO STINKIN' CUTE!!!! Thank you for posting that!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

That was cute....new sport Corgi dock diving we can see how many inches aways from the dock they can get. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

oh my - i can't stop laughing - how awesome was that!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

That is darling! Cooper rocks! He gets extra points for trying.


----------

